# Bit of help please!



## Tompson (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi all,

First of, been reading this board a while so thanks for all the indirect advice so far!

Right, So i want to bulk up a bit, mainly cos i'm sick of having boney girl arms. I seem to have a fast metabolism and never seem to gain/loose weight. However i know i have a shocking diet, so time to improve.

I'm 29, started to try and put on some mass in june, up 1st to 12st4 now. Now i am aware this isnt gonna be lean muscle, its mainly down to the fact i wasnt eating enough before i think. I'm taking in more now, but its not the right stuff, which is where you lot come in please!

I have been using MegaMass 2000 - not the greatest but I think its been helping so far. Also some glycogen/complex carb thingy after training, and creatine too.

I work later shifts so my eating pattern can be a bit odd, I dont do breakfast at the mo, just a mega mass shake really, so thats the first thing to change - I've read enough to get craking on that myself pretty much, but 2 q's - possibly daft ones... Whats the best way to take the eggs? scrambled?/boiled?/does it matter? Oats - again the same, is there a cereal you would recommend to make things easier?

I'm thinking breafast around 8, megamass shake around 10 just before i go to work?

I start at 11, but have to eat lunch at 11:45, baked potatoes by the bucket load at work - so 2 potatoes with maybe tuna (can i put anythign else on there or best not to - bit of cheese, butter maybe..?) Not fond of fruit but i'm going to make more of an effort and force down a banana too.

So now the main problem. Lunch at 11:45, i dont get home till around half 8. What can i do in the meantime that doesnt involve crisps/biscuits etc? How do you lot eating chicken and rice in the middle of the day get round it, can you prepare somehthing before hand and eat it cold? if so any suggestions would be great. If not maybe a meal replacement shake - can you suggest something nice and easy to knock up at work? I guess i need to be taking at least 2 meals in these 8 hours!

Train every other day when i get in at about 8:30-9:00. follow this up with glycogen and creatine, then dinner has to be farily late, between 10-11pm.

Whats a good thing to be eating this late that would compliment the rest of the day - also by this time i dont want to be preparing somethign for ages!

I then have a second megamass shake about 12:00 - 30 mins before bed.

Lastly (for the time being) I'm quite happy with using the mega mass but have nothign really to compare it too - is there somethign better I could try. Also is it worth adding some more (or replacing it with) Whey? On non training days i take the creatine in the morning, but miss the glycogen.

Thanks for reading, any help you can give me is much appreciated!

Tom.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

> So now the main problem. Lunch at 11:45, i dont get home till around half 8. What can i do in the meantime that doesnt involve crisps/biscuits etc? How do you lot eating chicken and rice in the middle of the day get round it, can you prepare somehthing before hand and eat it cold? if so any suggestions would be great. If not maybe a meal replacement shake - can you suggest something nice and easy to knock up at work? I guess i need to be taking at least 2 meals in these 8 hours!


Nice homeade chicken sandwich, almonds, shakes made up, some tuna/mayo/sweetcorn, its easy mate, if you can gob down a bag of crisps then you can eat real food, I work in a van most of the day and prepare my stuff on a morning.

2 shakes, make a sandwich, and usually some tuna/mayo made up night before. Thats four meals plus I have brekkie before I start, and thats a total of 5 meals by 4:15pm, so Im easily fitting in around 8 maybe 9 on a good day.


----------



## tempbrit (Sep 27, 2007)

Plan your meals out. Preparation is always required. I travel extensively and rarely miss many meals. However, I end up carrying around more food than your average bloke.


----------



## Tompson (Sep 27, 2007)

Ok thanks, sounds easy when you put it like that, Chicken sandwhich etc I hadnt thought of and is an easy one to do...

What would be a good MRP shake for the afternoon? That megamass stuff i'm trying is mixed with milk so not really somethign i'd want to mix up in the morning, any suggestions?

Thanks,

Tom.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Tompson said:


> Ok thanks, sounds easy when you put it like that, Chicken sandwhich etc I hadnt thought of and is an easy one to do...
> 
> What would be a good MRP shake for the afternoon? That megamass stuff i'm trying is mixed with milk so not really somethign i'd want to mix up in the morning, any suggestions?
> 
> ...


shouldn't be a prob if theres a fridge at work but if not, mix wi water and try to get em drunk before 12 noon or something mate, I know what you mean that they can taste a bit iffy after that.

Have a bag of assorted nut/fruit aswell that you can grab a handful out of from time to time, its not so much planned but if your keeping yourself re-fuelled you'll stay anabolic, which is what we want.

Small list of various stuff ive made up to take with me in the past.

tuna/tabasco sauce (nicer than you think)

chicken/rice - tupperware container

tuna/pasta - low fat tomato/pepper sauce

tuna/mayo/sweetcorn

shakes - 100g oats, 2 scoop protein

chicken breast on wholemeal bap

nuts

apples, banana's

just a few ideas


----------



## Rowlf (Jan 10, 2007)

Also, so you don't have to drink minging shakes, take the powder ready measured in the shakers and a bottle of mineral water. Then when you've used that to make the shakes as you need them, fill it up again from the tap at home for the next day at work: fresh water shakes wherever you work, with loads of hydration. Lovely!


----------

